# Eigene Domain-Endung



## h4dhunTer (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe das ich das richtige Forum erwischt habe, ansonsten verschiebt mich  .

Nun zum Thema. Ich möchte meine eigene Domainendung haben: z.B. .de.ah <-- Nur Beispiel.
Wie ist das möglich und was kostet so was?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Mamphil (5. Januar 2007)

Hi,

natürlich ist es möglich.
Du benötigst ein paar Milliarden, lässt dir eine Insel aufschütten und gründest dort deinen eigenen Staat. Dann kannst du auch deine eigene Top-Level-Domain beantragen ;-)

Ansonsten gibt es wohl die Möglichkeit, gesponserte TLDs zu schaffen (.aero, .tel, .gov, .edu...) - das wird aber auch nicht ganz billig sein. 

Schau dir doch einfach mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-Level-Domain an...

Mamphil


----------



## h4dhunTer (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
andere möglichkeit gibt es nicht? Es gibt da einen Anbieter im Internet (möchte nun keiner Werbung machen) der Bietet eine Domain an. Das ist aber alles kostenlos. Der muss dann also auch ne neue Insel gemacht haben oder wie?  

Oder kann man irgendwie .de.irgendwas kaufen?


----------



## Mamphil (5. Januar 2007)

Hi,

solche Anbieter bieten keine Top-Level-Domains an, sondern haben sich zum Beispiel eine zweistellige Domain eines kleinen Inselstaats o.ä. à la de.** gesichert. Dann können sie unter dieser 2nd-Level-Domain weitere Subdomains (3rd-Level-Domains) anlegen und diese kostenlos vergeben.

Mir ist einzig Tokelau bekannt. Dieses 12 km² großes "Etwas" bietet 2nd-Level-Domains mit der Endung .tk kostenlos an.

Mamphil


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist einzig Tokelau bekannt. Dieses 12 km² großes "Etwas" bietet 2nd-Level-Domains mit der Endung .tk kostenlos an.


Wirklich kostenlos ist die TLD aber auch nicht:





> Sobald eine Site mit der Endung .tk viele Hits erzielt, muss der Nutzer in der Regel hohe Gebühren zahlen. Insofern ist die Nutzung dieser Top Level Domain nur bedingt kostenlos.


Quelle: Wikipedia

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Mehdi Baaboura (6. September 2011)

Hallo. Ist schon länger her aber ich kam auch auf das Thema. Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Kürzel zu kaufen? Wie zb. Homepage Baukasten hat *.de.tl


----------



## sheel (6. September 2011)

Hi

mit etwas Suchen kann man das leicht herausfinden:
tl ist Osttimor, so wie de Deutschland.
Osttimor vergibt seine Domains auch an Nicht-Ostimor-Bewohner.

de bei de.tl steht dabei nicht direkt für Deutschland, sondern ist einfach ein Domainname, so wie "tutorials" bei tutorials.de.

wenn du eine Domain mit .de.tl am Schluss haben willst
musst du dich an den Besitzer von de.tl wenden.

Für sowas wie at.tl oder ch.tl (falls die frei sind) direkt zur NIC von Osttimor: nic.tl

Gruß


----------



## Catarrer (7. Januar 2012)

Also seit 2009 ist es tatsächlich Möglich, eigene TLD's zu erwerben. 
Vorausgesetzt die für die Verwaltung des Internets zuständige Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) bewilligt einen Antrag.

Näheres findet ihr unter http://www.aufrecht.de/5699.html

Gruß Cat

PS: Bin nur per Zufall hier rüber gestolpert und dacht mir, dass könnt euch interessieren.


----------



## sheel (7. Januar 2012)

Hi

das steht doch oben auch schon, dass es möglich ist,
aber eben ziemlich teuer...zu teuer für Normalpersonen.


----------

